# Sig Edit Request



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

With Tommy Speer leaving the UFC he has been dropped from my FFL team and replace with Shane Carwin, I was hoping I could have my sig edited to show the update.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im looking for a signature with my FFL team in it, the name Toxic Terrors should be in it along with the following fighter in a sort of toxic waste theme.

My team is...

Jens Pulver









Tyson Griffen 









Manny Gamburyan









Brock Lesnar









Shane Carwin


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

How's this bud..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Niko, I think I may be developing a man crush on you,,,

But seriously thanks and great work again man, Whats the damage?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Nothing Enjoy bro.. Im just glad i can help..


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Good job Nikos. I don't mean to be a ass but the last picture of Shane has a lighter background and it throws it off to me. Just throwing a little opinion in. If toxic is ok don't change just stuck out to me. Sorry


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Good job Nikos. I don't mean to be a ass but the last picture of Shane has a lighter background and it throws it off to me. Just throwing a little opinion in. If toxic is ok don't change just stuck out to me. Sorry


I knew that was gonna happen when I found the pic but there really arent any good Carwin pics out there yet.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

This would work better I think:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Yea its not too bad i see what your saying but there is not many pictures of him so we had to make due with what we got so far..


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

NikosCC said:


> Yea its not too bad i see what your saying but there is not many pictures of him so we had to make due with what we got so far..


Thats fine. You did a great job. I just had to say something. :thumb01:


----------

